# Future tenses



## maghanish2

안녕하세요!

저는 당신을이 날 돕길 바랍니다.

I am very confused with the various ways to create the future tense in Korean.  So far I have heard of these ways:

할래, 하겠어, 할꺼야, 할게.

I think that maybe some are more formal/polite than the others?  But I really am not sure.

Thanks in advance for you help!  전 정말 헷갈려요.

감사합니다.


----------



## coffee99

I'm definitely no expert...but here's what I think...

To my knowledge, the most formal way of expressing future is "할 것 입나다". But I think "할 거에요" is more common. I'm pretty sure that "할꺼야" and "할께" are less formal forms of "할거에요", and basically mean in English "I will".

I think "할래" is kind of like "I'd like to" (e.g., 같이 갈래요? -would you like to go together?).

I think "하겠어" expresses intention, like "I intend to [do something]" (eg, 공부 열심히 하겠어 - I intend to study hard).

I also think that you can express future by adding ~ㄹ 것 같다 (so, "할 것 같아요" for example), and this means "it seems like" or "I think". So, you could say "비가 올 것 같아요" (It seems like it will rain).

Hope that helps... what do other people think????


----------



## sseung

You know quite well, coffee99
To add one thing, '~할 것입니다.' is more used in written, and '~할 거예요.' in oral. Do we say 'oral' anyway? I'm confused with french which I'm using for all day long and this is what I can think of right now.ㅠㅠ

maghanish2,
you can write simply (저 좀) 도와주세요. instead of 저는 당신이 날 돕길 바랍니다. What you wrote is in an english form so a little bit awkward.
도움이 되었(됐)으면 좋겠네요.


----------



## coffee99

Thanks sseung 

I have a question too... in the future tense, sometimes I hear "~ㄹ거*에*요" and sometimes "~ㄹ거*예*요". Is there a difference? (Or have I just misheard??). Which one should I use??

감사합니다


----------



## maghanish2

고맙습니다 sseung!  I am still a beginner at Korean, so pardon my mistakes.  But thanks again!


----------



## sseung

Actually, I didn't notice you've written '거에요'. But it's not correct.
-거예요 is a kind of abbreviation of 것+이에요. 
If we shorten this, 'ㅅ' is omitted and '이에요' becomes '예요'. =>ㅣ+ㅔ=ㅖ.
Gee it's also hard for me to explain all the gramatical things though I'm Korean;;

I feel happy to be helpful and it's all my pleasure.^-^


----------



## Mallarme

sseung said:


> You know quite well, coffee99
> To add one thing, '~할 것입니다.' is more used in written, and '~할 거예요.' in oral. Do we say 'oral' anyway? I'm confused with french which I'm using for all day long and this is what I can think of right now.ㅠㅠ
> 
> 
> 
> ~할 것입니다.' is more used in written in writing, and '~할 거예요.' in oral in speech.
> 
> "written" and "oral" are adjectives ("written" is also a past participle) so they cannot be the object of the preposition "in."   But yes, you can use "oral" to mean spoken as opposed to written utterances. I hope that helps.
> 
> I'm learning a lot from your explanations of Korean - thanks!


----------



## nhk9

coffee99 said:


> I'm definitely no expert...but here's what I think...
> 
> To my knowledge, the most formal way of expressing future is "할 것 입나다". But I think "할 거에요" is more common. I'm pretty sure that "할꺼야" and "할께" are less formal forms of "할거에요", and basically mean in English "I will".
> 
> I think "할래" is kind of like "I'd like to" (e.g., 같이 갈래요? -would you like to go together?).
> 
> I think "하겠어" expresses intention, like "I intend to [do something]" (eg, 공부 열심히 하겠어 - I intend to study hard).
> 
> I also think that you can express future by adding ~ㄹ 것 같다 (so, "할 것 같아요" for example), and this means "it seems like" or "I think". So, you could say "비가 올 것 같아요" (It seems like it will rain).
> 
> Hope that helps... what do other people think????



"할꺼야" and "할게" are different in that, the former talks about something will happen (with good certainty), whereas the latter talks about something that the SPEAKER will do (or has intention to do).  You CANNOT use 할게 in the 2nd or 3rd person.  Korean grammar is quite annoying in the sense where many expressions actually have their own restrictions such as this one for 할게

Note the spelling of the following:
할 거예요
아니에요 (not)
아니오 (opposite of 예yes)
이에요 
친구예요  (not 친구에요)


----------

